# Dry brushing question



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

So I watch a couple of different videos while making new tombstones this year about dry brushing. Most seemed to do a lighter color over a darker one but two of my stones are a lighter gray (almost like concrete). 
So do I still do a lighter color to make it work or can I do a darker color to still get that dry brush effect.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey there! 
For dry-brushing the effect is realized by applying lighter layers over dark. This way the dark layer is the low lights (creases, cracks and such low areas) and the lighter shades provide the highlights.
So in your case, I would either dry-brush with a lighter shade, or re paint the tombstone with a darker base and then lighten up with the dry-brushing technique. Make sense?
Let me know if you have any more questions.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Couple of things to think about. I find dry sponging to work better for tombstones, that results in less streaking. If you want to darken up stones prior to drybrushing, try misting with flat black spray paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've used dark over light when dry brushing and been quite happy with the reverse highlight effect. Do a test patch and see how you like it. Here are a couple of examples on props I've made. Both had raised areas in the "skin" that I wanted to hit.

Graveyard Goblin - purple and green over light gray










This is how it looks under graveyard lighting. Note that the raised dark areas now appear to recede.










My Crypt Cat - I forget now what the darker colors were that I dry brushed over the white base.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Or you could do a wash rather than a dry brush. Thin out your paint, brush (or sponge) it on, and then wipe it off. The dark will stay in the cracks and recessed areas.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Here's an example of dry brushing on the edges of my book. I'm no artist and I'm not sure if it's a good example but at least you can see how dry brushing light over dark stands out from afar. I painted the book flat black then dry brushed a metallic grey paint.


----------



## alewolf (Nov 5, 2012)

You can dry brush dark over light. Actually for your original question, I do it all the time. A tombstone can certainly get darker stains over the lighter, you see it all the time in graveyards.


----------



## MadCityHaunt (Mar 17, 2014)

Some great feedback here! I think RoxyBlue had a terrific suggestion that with anything you do, don't be afraid to experiment with a test piece or test patch (in an out of the way spot) to see how the paint effect will look.

I do dry brushing both ways with light over dark to create highlights and dark over light to make details pop. Here's a recent example of dark over light where I wanted the sinew and muscle fibers to pop because otherwise they would just blend in with the base-coat.










My base-coat was reddish-brown and the top coat was actually a deeper red as well as a permablood solution and some spray on varnish. I did wipes with the paint and varnish and dry brushing with the permablood to get the muscle strands to pop.

Here's a link to a great video that may give you some more ideas regarding dry brushing and various painting techniques for your props. :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What I like MOST about making your own Halloween props is that there is no right or wrong way to do stuff. Play around - experiment - unique is all that matters! Dark over light - light over dark - it really doesn't matter. Just create!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is all about layering. I dry bush and use wet techniques together. I apply darker colors over the lighter ones on my tombstones just like dirt build up. There are no rules, and it is fun to play with different techniques to see what you like.


----------

